# Clownfish numbers



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

So I went to the fish store today and asked what could live with my four small, peaceful fish (including 2 true percula clowns). My mom really likes clownfish and the store says that I could add six occellaris clowns or 4 more perculas and they would all get along. If the occellaris will, can I put 2 Black, 2 regular, and 2 mis-bar? I know that occellaris get along in small groups as I had a school of 8 for a while (I accidentally bleached my tank). Will the percula kill the occellaris? If so, will they kill four more true perculas?


----------



## Bmac (Aug 10, 2009)

What size tank do you have, how long has it been set up, and what are your other fish?


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

I dunno if I would push it.. I have two true percs in my tank, (it's only a 29 gallon though). I just added a yellow watchman goby a couple days ago and they made very close inspection of him anytime he got near. Once he got settled in and hanging around the bottom more they never took another look at him though... Maybe if your tank is big enough you won't have an issue, but I recall reading that they could be fairly territorial.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have 2 True Percula clownfish, 1 Pj cardinal, and 1 Bicolor angelfish. I also have 1 long-spined sea urchin. My aquarium is 187 gallons.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i have a misbar with a black, but they are both the same species and i purposely bought one larger then the other. 
since the clowns you have are already established into that tank, adding any other kind of clown and even clowns of the same species is more then likely going to end in a fight to the death. dont get me wrong, there are harems of clowns but even then there are problems, esp as they mature and pair off. id say if you were going to do it, stick to juveniles, preferably all from the same clutch and def. of the same species.introduce them all at the same time and dont have clowns already established in a tank. prepare to have to relocate fish.


----------



## Bmac (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't add 4 more Perculas with 187 gallons. Not a problem at all.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

Could I add just 4 ocellaris clowns ( 2 regular & 2mis-bar). This is what I eventually want the tank to hold. The fish with the stars by them I already have. 

1 Bicolor Angelfish (Centropyge bicolor)*
2 Heniochus (Heniochus acuminatus)
1 Red Pearlscale Butterfly (Chaetodon paucifasciatus)
1 Yellow Tang (Zebrasoma flavescens)
3 Lyretail Anthias (Pseudanthias squamipinnis)
3 Dispar Anthias (Pseudanthias dispar)
5 Waitei Anthias (Luzonichthys waitei)
3 Carberryi Anthias (Nemanthias carberryi)
1 Black Cap Basslet (Gramma melacara)
5 Pajama Cardinalfish (Sphaeramia nematoptera)*
5 Blue Chromis (Chromis cyaneus)
7 Green Reef Chromis (Chromis viridis)
2 True Percula Clownfish (Amphiprion percula)**
4 Ocellaris Clownfish - Tank-Bred (Amphiprion ocellaris)
1 Diamond Sleeper Goby (Valencienna puellaris)
1 Longnosed Hawkfish (Oxycirrhites typus)
2 Skunk Tilefish (Hoplolatius marcosi)
2 Blue Jaw Tilefish (Hoplolatius starki)
6 Yellow Kuda Seahorse (Hippocampus kuda)
(Or)
6 Lined Seahorse (Hippocampus erectus)
3 Shaving Brush Plant (Penicillus sp.)
3 Halimeda Plant (Halimeda sp.)
N.A. Caulerpa prolifera*
1 Longspine Urchin, Black (Diadema setosum) *
50 Astraea Snail (Astraea tecta)
3 Super Nassarius Snail (Nassarius distortus)*** 
1 Fighting Conch (Strombus spp.)
3 Cleaner Shrimp (Lysmata amboinensis)
1 Blood Red Fire Shrimp (Lysmata debelius)


I have already researched the seahorses, tilefish, and anthias species. I am prepared to feed them multiple times a day and feed the seahorses from a hitching post.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont think the clowns are going to work and suggest sticking to one species. the seahorses are also best in a seperate tank.


----------

